
Ask HN: How do I facilitate a username transaction? - hackathonguy
Hey everybody,<p>So someone grabbed a social media account with our startup&#x27;s username, and he&#x27;s willing to sell it to us for a reasonable price. The problem is, he wants payment in Bitcoin, and for me to transfer the money before he transfers the account. I want to somehow protect myself from fraud, but he does to. What&#x27;s a good way to facilitate such a transaction so that we&#x27;re both protected? Any ideas? :-)
======
tomcam
escrow.com is perfect for the transfer portion (don't know if they support
Bitcoin). I have used them for half a million dollars' worth of domains and
they have functioned flawlessly.

